# How to cancel Hilton contract after owning for couple of years



## mcbapa (Jul 16, 2017)

We purchased Hilton timeshare a couple of years ago and are still paying on the loan.  Due to medical issues we no longer can afford to pay on contract. How do we get out of the contract. Money is needed for purchase of prescriptions and other therapy from result of brain injury/surgery.  We are late on payments and maintenace because money isnt available.

HELP


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 16, 2017)

I'm so sorry to hear about your troubles. 

Unfortunately, timeshares cannot be cancelled, so you have a couple of options:

Send a brief letter with documentation of your medical problems to Hilton, and tell them FIRMLY that you cannot afford the payments any longer, and you want to deed it back to them in lieu of foreclosure.  You will have to play hardball with them. If they think they can get you to keep paying, they won't even consider it.

If that fails, another option is just to let them foreclose on it an take it back.  However, this can be unpleasant because they may turn you over to collections and ding your credit.

Whatever you do, don't pay some company to get you out of it - that is always a scam.

If you are having financial problem in general, then declaring bankruptcy is an option, and you need to seek professional help for that.


----------



## tompalm (Jul 16, 2017)

Denise called it right. The only other thing is if you owe less than $5000, you might be able to sell it and break even. But if you just bought it, the chances are you owe more than it is worth. The price on the resale market is terrible compared to buying it retail. You can expect to get between 10-20 percent of what you paid.


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 16, 2017)

HGVC will buy back TS's, but chances are you owe more than they'll offer to pay.
They'll likely tell you to cough up the difference. You can tell 'em to jump in a lake.
... That they can either accept a deed in lieu of foreclosure or proceed with it.
They may threaten to get a deficiency judgment and attach your bank accounts.
Laugh and say, "That's what Bankruptcy is for."
IOW, they can't make you pay what you do not have, and they know it.

.


----------

